# 2dt FET success stories... (2ww 5dpo/3dpt)



## IVFPetitAnge (May 21, 2012)

I had two DAY2 embryos transferred on Friday at 1.45 

One was a - 4 cell
One WAS a 5 cell but lost 2 cells in the thaw- 3 cell  

It is only 3 dpt and im getting niggly sharp pains in my uterus... 

When is implantation for 2day transfers?

How many BFP from 2day transfer with a frozen attempt??

Thanks!


----------

